# Looking for DVD Movie Database Software



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find a movie Db share/freeware utility to organize my growing DVD movie collection? It would be great if it were tied into a good movie site such as IMDb. I have found several commercial products, but I want to check out some of the freebies before I have to pay.

One interesting package I found at www.readerware.com utilizes a free UPC scanner to scan in your collection, then goes on the net to pull in information about your movies. That's what I'm looking for, but for free/cheap.

<edit> Another cool feature of such a package would be a wish list for flicks I want to get.

POOF - Posted On Other Forums


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The service I use is www.dvdtracker.com. It's a pay web site, but allows me to organize my lists AND have other people see them. (I've temporarily turned off that function.)


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

DVDProfiler is very good, imho. Available from, well, www.dvdprofiler.com
Adware [noninvasive/nonspy], but has a commercial upgrade. Add DVD's by title or UPC, it downloads DVD info and front/back cover art. You can then upload for free to the website for sharing info, but also that's useful because you can download from there, so you have a free online backup of your collection [which was useful when I change/format computers.] 
The software allows you to add personal notes, price paid, location bought, etc. [Personal info like that is only stored locally, not on the uploaded website.]
There's even one cool plugin report where it compares 'price paid' to 'MSRP,' to see how good you are at deal finding : )
here's the link to my collection, for instance.
http://www.dvdprofiler.com/mc.asp?alias=dtcarson
I've tried some other ones, but this one is the one I've stuck with. It features not only a 'Wishlist,' but an 'Ordered' section, which is a little too anal for me.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am currently checking out "DVDprofiler". My preference is for the database to reside on my pc, rather than on an Internet web site. 

Being a somewhat private person, I guess I don't understand why someone would feel the need to post their assortment of DVDs on the internet for others to peruse, but to each his own, as the spirit so moves.

It's not like a serious collector of rare widgets (widgeteer???) proudly displaying his collection of hard-to-come-by antique widgets for other widget nuts to ooh and aah over. 

Should I photograph my unique and vast collection of leftover painties and post them for all the world to see -- 

"This lovely size-28 pair of well-used full cotton
briefs were left behind by 'Amanda D.", a pleasingly-
plump 29 year old divorced red-head with whom I
spent an amazing holiday weekend in July 1999. The
fireworks were definitely indoors that weekend! "


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I am currently checking out "DVDprofiler". My preference is for the database to reside on my pc, rather than on an Internet web site.


True--DVDProfiler does reside locally, it downloads info as you need it [add dvd's to the collection, it'll refresh the images etc.] Side benefit--you don't need an internet connection to use it, like DVDAficionado or another web-based system. I use the website for just a couple reasons:
1. as a 'backup' service in case my computer crashes [which it was wont to do]
2. for trading/selling dvds, I can say Here's what I have, click this link for descriptions of them, or Here's my wish list.
But yeah, I don't post the link in my .sig or anything. I added my link to give you a feel of what the software offered, without having to dl the software.



Nick said:


> Being a somewhat private person, I guess I don't understand why someone would feel the need to post their assortment of DVDs on the internet for others to peruse, but to each his own, as the spirit so moves.


Well, especially the internet and reality tv, [the opinion of which it looks like you and I share ; )], we have mostly turned into a nation of voyeurs and exhibitionists. Listing someone's DVDs on a website isn't too far off from 'Scruffy's Web Page!'



Nick said:


> It's not like a serious collector of rare widgets (widgeteer???) proudly displaying his collection of hard-to-come-by antique widgets for other widget nuts to ooh and aah over.


Very true--I've wondered about that, especially with regards to DVDs. On another board, people are taking pictures of their dvd's and home theaters and saying things like My babies [about the dvd's]! And I'm like, Okay, yeah. Yes, I like dvd, but man, not that much.



Nick said:


> Should I photograph my unique and vast collection of leftover painties and post them for all the world to see --
> 
> "This lovely size-28 pair of well-used full cotton
> briefs were left behind by 'Amanda D.", a pleasingly-
> ...


Well, I tell you what, you'd definitely get some hits, and who knows, maybe a business opportunity ; )


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The reason why I have the list online is to allow friends to see what I have and don't have for gift giving. Since I work with several clubs, it helps in picking out movies.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Nick, there is an option on the DVD Profiler program, after you've registered and downloaded, you can go to the website and change the setup to make your collection private.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Being a somewhat private person, I guess I don't understand why someone would feel the need to post their assortment of DVDs on the internet for others to peruse_

As Mark suggested, it serves as a nice registry for gift giving.

But it also allows my friends and family to pick out titles for me to bring when I come a visiting.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok, I see the light - I'm convinced. I'm going to ask for DVDs for Christmas - I'm tired of getting socks, ties, fruit cake and (ugh) scented candles. Since I retired to the coast, I no longer wear ties, seldom wear socks, and don't need to feed the rats down at the dump any more. And I sure as hell don't need those tiny little positively-charged candle-wax molecules floating around the place and settling on my stuff, especially on my 16:9 screen.

I'll send out the DVD Profiler URL for my miniscule DVD collection to friends & family, and I will post my wish list on Amazon.com.

I like to think of it as doing everyone a huge favor. They'll no longer have to decide between the purple & orange socks, or the latest aroma-therapy candle scent.

I may need therapy, but not at the molecular level.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Resurrecting an old thread...

This morning, I downloaded MediaMan which not only handles DVDs, but VHS, CDs, and Books as well. It also supports bar code scanning from a webcam (which I didn't use) and CueCat (but I found that you have to CueCat Driver for XP since I have the original CueCat that was shipped to me in 2000). As a source of data, the program uses the various Amazon sites. It still needs some tweaking, but still, I'm evaluating it. I'm moving my list from DVD Tracker to my own web site. The list is output in several different formats including HTML and CSV. I may end up bugging a co-worker to write a CGI script to parse the file.

I also checked e-bay, and the cuecats sold on there are already modified, so no driver is needed.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow, I missed the original post date, and thought it was new. Turns out it's a2 year old post.

Since it hasn't been mentioned yet, I've been playing around with MovieTrack. It''s a hobby program of a doctor. It grabs stuff from imDB. You can also specify what country imDB uses.

Users of the program also created some add-ons. One add-on is a cold fusion code that parses youur data, then displays them with different categories on a web page. He made it simple by just separating kids' DVDs and Adult (not porn) DVDs. He also had some where the table header on the page is a different color if it's a newly bought DVD.

Here is a sample output page. You don't have the make a webpage out of your collection, but it is one of the features mostly requested. The program also has a wishlist, so you can make a page of that, then have your gift givers visit that page.

This program is *free*.


----------

